
Scientists have found a way to make light waves travel infinitely fast - fffrad
http://qz.com/532580/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-make-light-waves-travel-infinitely-fast/
======
todd8
I don't understand the implications of this research. Can anyone enlighten me?
Clearly, they aren't saying that light travels faster than the previously
determined speed of light in a vacuum. Further, they can't mean that
information is being transmitted faster than light.

I think they mean something like this crude thought experiment of mine: I
shine a laser pointer (a strong one) at a point on the moon and flick my wrist
to point it at a distant point, say 4000 miles away, on the moon. _The laser
dot on the surface of the moon will travel faster than the speed of light_ if
I am rotating the laser pointer fast enough, which because of the distance of
the moon isn't difficult at all. This isn't faster than light travel; it's
still photons traveling at the speed of light, but they are just arriving at
the moon's surface at very slightly different times.

